

Greenland really is melting - two independent studies confirm - chrisb
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/11/greenland-20091115.html

======
presidentender
Maybe now farming and ranching will be viable there again, as it was when the
Vikings were living there.

~~~
camccann
I know you're probably joking, but for the record: Greenland was marginally
more livable during the medieval warm period, but even so farming and ranching
were only barely viable and the Norse settlers never ventured very far north
or inland. The... very optimistic name "Greenland" (directly translated from
Old Norse) was chosen by Erik the Red because "people would be eager to go
there if it had a good name", proving that even Vikings cared about marketing
and branding.

The vast bulk of the ice sheets predate human civilization and weathered the
warm period comfortably; the modern melting situation isn't really comparable.

~~~
KevinMS
"The vast bulk of the ice sheets predate human civilization and weathered the
warm period comfortably; the modern melting situation isn't really
comparable."

What is your evidence that, this time, the ice wont "weather the warm period
comfortably"?

It was warmer in greenland back in the viking days than it is now, but the ice
melt is not really comparable? Was the warmth then not really the same quality
warmth we have now?

